# Weird Ammo?



## zamarion

do any of you guys shoot weird ammo so instead of the standard rocks marbles and steel/lead balls
because i created this ammo and its kind of hard to grip bit with a fist grip butterfly shootingstyle its fairly easy and this will go **** straight and penetrate realy deep and even normal shooting style while holding the ammo pointy side up instead of forwards it will level itself out in midair!


----------



## wiking

Interresting. Could you make a video of you shooting it you think?


----------



## zamarion

wiking said:


> Interresting. Could you make a video of you shooting it you think?


hmmm i think this would be posible yes i shall see what i can do


----------



## newconvert

yup, i would have to see a vid, the aerodynamics on that baby looks like it would tumble and not follow a straight path


----------



## pop shot

Zdp played around with it, he wrote a blog post on it.


----------



## newconvert

pop shot said:


> Zdp played around with it, he wrote a blog post on it.


sounds like good reading, i cant seem to find it? i'll keep looking


----------



## akmslingshots

this is one to watch... interesting ballistics....


----------



## pop shot

not sure if you know Z, but he don't fu ck around. he's thorough to a fault. all his blogs are very worthwhile reads.
ZBLOG


newconvert said:


> Zdp played around with it, he wrote a blog post on it.


sounds like good reading, i cant seem to find it? i'll keep looking
[/quote]


----------



## zamarion

i shall make a video of me shooting this proofing that the 3 curved wings that are part of the body of the bullet instead of just hanging on the back gives a straight flight path and pinpoint accuracy because of the rotation of air just like a normal bullet only with a gun the barrel gives this spin to a bullet and in my concept the bullet spins itself


----------



## qute10

The brenneke shotgun slug uses the same principle maybe someone could design a smaller version lead mold for slingshot?


----------



## zamarion

this one








and do you mean smaller lead version of the brenneke slug?
but i think fired from a slingshot the curves in the brenneke will not work well because the velocity is not high enough

and my design is based on the curved wings of arrows as in this arrow


----------



## mr.joel

put the fletchings back and put a light taper on the pointed heavy end.


----------



## zamarion

mr.joel said:


> put the fletchings back and put a light taper on the pointed heavy end.


what ??


----------



## Jaxter

looks like some cool ammo


----------



## treefork

Does this ammo shoot accurately? Bettter than steel rounds?


----------



## mr.joel

zamarion said:


> put the fletchings back and put a light taper on the pointed heavy end.


what ??
[/quote] MAKE IT LIKE A DART


----------



## zamarion

treefork said:


> Does this ammo shoot accurately? Bettter than steel rounds?


 i have never shot steel rounds before but it shoots way better then rocks and marbles


----------



## pop shot

Not sure it would outperform spherical steel or lead. 10 m is a short distance, would it repeatedly and consistently level out? a dense ball doesn't have to level out, it's drag coefficient is constant, cross wind affects it consistently, etc.
Think of an arrow vs a bowling ball in the wind. An arrow that you shoot sideways.


----------



## newconvert

pop shot said:


> Zdp played around with it, he wrote a blog post on it.


sounds like good reading, i cant seem to find it? i'll keep looking
[/quote]
[/quote]very good reading, it does reinforce what i thought, you are right Steve ZDP and a few others (you being one of them) on his forum are constantly opening my eyes or reinforcing my thoughts, most of it is plain old common sense, you look at it and you know if it will work or not, but reading the technical side of the simple slingshot is really interesting. when i first got here i was blown away by the science behind the simple slingshot, its always great to come on posts like these.


----------



## pop shot

So any photos of this super ammo in action?


----------



## mr.joel

The kestrophendon was an ancient sling weapon that used something similar to a thick crossbow bolt (but much heavier). It had a special pouch and a loop that captured the bolt point down in the pouch, the loop slipped over the other end of the bolt. The thing operated the same way a sling does. It was invented by the Macedonians. Your projectile reminds me of this. I wonder if they'd fly in a regular sling?


----------



## zamarion

pop shot said:


> So any photos of this super ammo in action?


Not realy i made a video but youtube wont let me upload ... Also the vid about explosive ammo


----------



## zamarion

mr.joel said:


> The kestrophendon was an ancient sling weapon that used something similar to a thick crossbow bolt (but much heavier). It had a special pouch and a loop that captured the bolt point down in the pouch, the loop slipped over the other end of the bolt. The thing operated the same way a sling does. It was invented by the Macedonians. Your projectile reminds me of this. I wonder if they'd fly in a regular sling?


Hmm i would have to look into this kestrophendon i think i heard of it before
And i dont know i never tested it on a regular sling as im not very good with those


----------



## Sean

I make my own lead cylinder style ammo (Charles mold idea), Love shooting it and at the distances I shoot it's plenty accurate.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

Ball Bearings are cheap enough for me to never look for an alternative. I only target shoot anyway.


----------



## zamarion

XxDollarBillxX said:


> Ball Bearings are cheap enough for me to never look for an alternative. I only target shoot anyway.


 its not realy about the cost just to see if improvements can be made


----------



## Sheila

Pretty much been using "normal" ammo here, meaning mostly 1/4" Daisy shot and sometimes half inch marbles. I did try some dry soybeans just cuz I wondered what it would do. Seems a little too light to do much damage to a target. But, the other day, I did buy a box of those popping things, you know the kind...they come in a box of like 200 and are wrapped in paper and explode when you throw them. They won't go through a target of course, but the sound effects can't be beat!


----------



## richblades

This ammo seems like it could work to me.
If it's made perhaps it could be sold, or perhaps some free samples sent to shooters on the forum for evaluation. (Hint hint)
Dimples seem to work on golf balls, laces for baseballs, who knows what we could come up with.
A laser guided rabbit tracking net in a ball?


----------



## lightgeoduck

I am interested in seeing this in action. YouTube problems resolved?

LGD


----------



## Jakerock

Ahh, glad to see this 'ol thread back!


----------



## strikewzen

"even if" there's just 1% chance of this shape working it'll be worth supporting and researching further

not to mention the author said it flies straight, i would like to know what materials it's made from and what sizes work best

round balls are so boring, and there must be something better out there

in airsoft world the top picture has been tested as the most accurate projectile in long distance








and second photo been proved worthless


----------



## Jakerock

May I recommend this article written by slingshot forum member ZDP-189:

"Stabilising non-round projectiles"
http://slingshotforum.com/blog/11/entry-398-stabilising-non-round-projectiles/


----------



## newconvert

the OP never made a vid, for myself i think it would fly, but in what direction?


----------



## pop shot

Jakerock said:


> May I recommend this article written by slingshot forum member ZDP-189:
> 
> "Stabilising non-round projectiles"
> http://slingshotforum.com/blog/11/entry-398-stabilising-non-round-projectiles/


That's been referenced and apparently, ignored by zam.


----------



## lightgeoduck

zamarion said:


> the OP never made a vid, for myself i think it would fly, but in what direction?


He did, but I guess Youtube didn't like the results??


----------



## strikewzen

i regard ZDP as the most badass mad scientist in the slingshot world

however this ammo is not exactly the same shape as in his experiment, and worth giving OP the support he deserves to have a go


----------



## termite

I once used a couple of june bugs as ammo. They shot a little soft but made a heck of a mess when they hit. I never did break that bottle I was shooting at. Come to think, I don't remember if I even hit it! Well, isn't a june bug 'Weird Ammo'???


----------



## lightgeoduck

strikewzen said:


> i regard ZDP as the most badass mad scientist in the slingshot world
> 
> however this ammo is not exactly the same shape as in his experiment, and worth giving OP the support he deserves to have a go


You are right, but I don't think the op isn't getting any support on his idea. I think that members were presented with something they find interesting that needs follow through. If this works as it was stated, it would be nice to see the result, right?


----------



## Jakerock

strikewzen said:


> i regard ZDP as the most badass mad scientist in the slingshot world
> 
> however this ammo is not exactly the same shape as in his experiment, and worth giving OP the support he deserves to have a go


I think if he was going to have a go, he would have already. It has been a month an 1/2 since this thread was started!
My gut instinct is that it wouldnt work better than anything round.


----------



## Kipken

has anyone ever tried a jack? you know the multi pointed things you toss a rubber ball in the air and try to pick them up before the ball bounces more than once..then catch the ball... if I could find some I'd try them..
Kip


----------



## Guest

Many years ago (1980) I build my first speargun rubber powered slingshot while stationed in Hawaii. I just took the bands off of a Hawaiian sling and attached them to my "Wrist Rocket" folding frame. Replaced the plastic handle with some antler from a Red Deer that I picked up in N-Zed. Carried that thing till 1992 when I left it with a Bolivian kid in the Chapare Valley. Anyway that thing would flatten a 50 cal lead ball half way flat when shot against a rock at 35 yards or so. My favorite ammunition for it was 1/2" square steel stock cut into 1/2" cubes, sharpened with a file and dipped in international orange paint. That was a very dangerous weapon.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

I've been doing quite a few experiments along these lines. The middle design seems very promising and seems to fly true within quite a short distance. I shoot them from point down in the pouch.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

more prototypes...again quite promising


----------



## Imperial

so basically im getting the impression that these fly like a dart would when thrown by hand . btw- i have used garden snails as ammo also, gooey on fork hits so avoid that at all cost and careful on the pressure applied in the pouch .


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Yes, they do seem to work like a thrown dart. Not my own idea by the way. A guy from eastern europe had a little video clip on YouTube about them and I just played around with the idea.

I've also been experimenting with this concept based on one of Jorg's ideas although I do find them fiddly to load


----------

